# Wife of Pi



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Jul 27, 2013)

LAWL  I am assuming the counselor is a marriage counselor who has seen many divorces...  Because (s)he is a division sign?


----------

